# can you run WNDOWS 7 64-bit on an Atom N570 processor?



## GoonieGooGoo (Jul 21, 2010)

According to all reports the Atom N570 is a dual-core 64-bit processor.....granted its not powerful but is it better to install WIN7 64-BIT on it rather than 32-bit?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

It is used in alot of netbook, and is compatible with Win7 x64.
You will get more out of the basic OS manouvers when installing x64, however x86 applications needs to be emulated to run. (Not to worry, not really noticable speed-wise).

Some applications does not run well on x64 platforms, so you should really check with the specific applications that you are using. However I would recommend installing the x64 version.

Review/benchmark tests:
Atom N570 Benchmark / Review - Reviews, News


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Most major OEMs shipping this are shipping 32bit Win7, but that's because it's Starter on netbooks (cost) rather than technical. 64bit will be fine (probably just as fast or slow as 32bit), as it will all really depend on what you load on it. If it's a machine with 1GB of RAM or less though, you need to make sure you aren't trying to heavily multitask on it (with either 32 or 64bit).


----------



## GoonieGooGoo (Jul 21, 2010)

I am debating attempting to install this on a a new ASUS EEE T101MT (EU37-BK)
but given the Touch capabilities I am sure that there are not 64-bit drivers available for it....so any speed bump I would get from 64-bit vs 32-bit would be note worth it.

RIght now I am extremely impressed but the T101MT touch capabilities....pretty snappy for a netbook.


----------

